# Changement processeur Ibook G4



## LaVoix (14 Avril 2009)

Bonjours,

Je possède un ibook G4 PPC 1,3 GH 512MO de ram 80GO DD

Je voulais savoir si il était possible de changer le processeur contre un processeur intel sachant que mon portable est un 12" et que je pense qu'il est trop petit pour qu'on puisse le toucher de l'intérieur.

Mais comme on dit, il n'y a que les con qui ne pose pas de question ^^

De plus je souhaitai savoir dans le cas où je ne pouvais pas changer mon processeur si il existait un émulateur windows permettant de jouer à des jeux 

Merci d'avance


----------



## -oldmac- (14 Avril 2009)

Non, non pas possible. Non seulement par le fait que ce sois minuscule, mais le processeur est soudé à la carte mère et il y a une grande différence entre une architecture PowerPC et une architecture Intel X86, ça na rien à voir

Non t'en fais pas faut mieux posée la question que de ne pas savoir 

Voila


----------



## LaVoix (15 Avril 2009)

Merci beaucoup de ta réponse.


----------

